# Moving from Ontario to BC.....



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I got to thinking about this the other day and now I just can't let it go. I desperately need a change of scenery. I need some distance between myself and some dearly loved family members. I need new people in my life. I need new everything. I used to consider myself a tough Canadian boy, but my current state of frailness has me fearing another cold winter in Ontario. I need to be somewhere more temperate. 

I asked someone about the weather in BC today and they clued in right away about me moving there. They said it's difficult to get provincial health care set up in BC if you're coming from Ontario. Does anyone have any experience with this? 

People say it's expensive in BC. All I know is that's what people say. 

They say you take YOU with you....I can live with that. 

All I know is something has to give.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Where in B.C. do you plan to go and what will you do when you get there? Parts are expensive and parts are not. The weather there is no better or worse than the rest of Canada. Move to anyplace other than the coast and the winter is just as bad as Ontario. When you become a resident of B.C. you can apply for B.C. Medical. I'd be thinking someone is pulling an appendage of yours. And it's mandatory. Look it up. About the time you are supposed to apply for a B.C. dl you can apply for medical. If it wasn't for 3 people I'd be there now.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> I got to thinking about this the other day and now I just can't let it go. I desperately need a change of scenery. I need some distance between myself and some dearly loved family members. I need new people in my life. I need new everything. I used to consider myself a tough Canadian boy, but my current state of frailness has me fearing another cold winter in Ontario. I need to be somewhere more temperate.
> 
> They say you take YOU with you....I can live with that.
> 
> All I know is something has to give.


It sounds like you have several reasons for wanting to move/have a change. The excitement and anticipation can be very exhilarating for sure...even when you have to face tough decisions, unexpected (and expected) challenges, major life style changes, etc, etc. I am assuming that you are single and making this change alone (You don't need to respond to that comment...but it is a huge factor) 

Do you view yourself as an urban or "rural" type? 
Are you restricted by your profession/occupation as to where you would be best to locate?
Do you want to have reasonably easy access to somewhere that you can continue your education/professional development?
Is it important for you to be near some type of recreational "environment" that you enjoy or want to pursue (e.g., skiing, the ocean for water sports, etc)?
Do you know anyone in the area you are considering (they could be very helpful to you)?
What did you have for lunch on June 11, 2011?


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I guess the biggest and most important question is can you afford to live here until you find gainful employment. Rent in the lower mainland is above average for the rest of Canada. There is no free lunch, Gas prices are very high, food is more expensive ,most everything here is more costly than where you are now. Think very long and hard before you make that move. 
I have 75 Tenants, quite a few from other parts of Canada and they all notice one thing when they first arrive here, we live in a different world. We're over taxed and over priced for virtually everything every day. The Provincial Government has not yet figured out how to legally tax us for breathing.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I moved out west when I was 20. That was 99/2000, and it was expensive back then. Beer is more expensive but I still got pretty shmammered pretty often hehe(you learn to like cheaper beers like Pilsner, TNT also rings a bell). You find a way to do things cheaper and you adjust. I worked at Whistler the first 2 years teaching snowboarding so I met a lot of people really fast and even ran into a few guys from highschool out for the season. The scenery is breathtaking, I still miss looking out my bedroom window at the mountains when I get up, I was so spoiled. 

The attitude of the people is totally different too, much more chill and friendly. In certain parts of B.C. Butterknucket is a perfectly acceptable name. I lived in Vancouver, Whistler, Kelowna and Nelson. If I were to go back I'd go to either Squamish or Nelson area. Spend some time in the west Kootenays, a little of the transcanada but truly a special place. Coast mountains kick ass, didnt care much for Vancouver (or getting robbed of everything I owned with 48 hrs of being there, but I swear thats not my only reason for not liking Van). North Van. is nice but i think I still prefer living in the sticks to the city. You can grow your own without too much fear of repercussions and instead of the nieghbour trying to steal your crop he'll show you how to grow it better so it would be worth stealing (true story lol). 

Save up 2 months rent and send some job apps out ahead of time. The Ski hills just opened so get in by xmas and you're good (they hire a wide variety of ppl with some decent paying jobs) after xmas and it'll be tougher unless you;re in Vancouver. Good Luck.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Do you need to move to BC, or simply a different part of Ontario? I ask because moving to Timmins or Thunder Bay puts you far away without changing provinces (especially if you're in SWO).


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The closer you get to the coast, the more expensive it gets, then there's the Island.
That's where the most moderate weather is though.

Btw, I don't think Timmins, or TBay for that matter will get him away from the dread of winter.
Maybe something down Milkmans way, he didn't seem to see the drastic weather that most faced previous years.

I lived in Kimberley for a year or so, and was in Cranbrook regularly.
Really nice area, mild winters, though Kimberley itself gets a lot of snow at @ 6000 feet up in the mountain.
Cranbrook is closer to sea level and got a lot less snow. It's @ an hour to the US border.
At @ 20 000 people, just big enough. Tons of golf courses in the area and skiing in Kimberely.

There are smaller towns right out to Grand Forks that are probably affordable.
Nelson is the capital of the East Kootenays, a real artsy fartsy, fairly touristy area.
Nice too though with a smaller population, right on Kootenay lake.
Osoyoos is a really nice area too, pretty moderate climate, farming region.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This is going to be a VERY interesting thread!!
It totally brings back the feeling when I moved from home to England at age 20.
I'm feeling totally pumped for what butterknucket is planning/hoping to do.

I was in Timmins doing some consulting for a short time. It was winter. I will say no more.

My initial post was showing my age....be adventurous, excited and just go (somewhere)!


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

My two oldest brothers moved out to Vancouver Island within the last three years.

If you look west of Victoria, real estate can be very reasonable. My oldest brother found a house for less than 200k that is enough for them to share it with their daughter and her boyfriend. They are in Colwood and it's a nice area. While they're not on the waterfront, they are a two minute drive to Esquimalt Lagoon - a beautiful place for a walk along the ocean. My other brother is in Sooke and his place overlooks the ocean. They run it as a Bed and Breakfast (#1 in Sooke!). Sooke is a little more 'rugged' but is only a half hour from larger centres of Colwood and Langford. As amazing as it is, it was not a huge investment in terms of real estate (like not even close to 1M, but it sure looks like a million bucks).

Daily expenses are higher but if you are careful, it's very manageable. 
Both of my brothers and their spouses have figured out the best places to shop for food and do well without having to drive all over the place.

We have visited twice in the last two years and didn't find things ridiculously out of line as tourists. Restaurant bills were, for the most part, comparable to here in Niagara.

Getting a doctor took about two years, but they had access to care through walk-in clinics. So, it was really a non-issue.

If I could afford to move us and the kids/grandkids out there, I'd be gone.
For me, right now, that means winning the lottery. Only because I don't know that I'd want to find work out there. I'd rather retire.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I know exactly how you feel. My little slice of heaven/hell is beginning to grate on my nerves. My husband and I wish to move away an start fresh! Away from the expansion, the new masses of urban development. We need to be able to breathe again.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh, and they don't own snow shovels.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Well, we do........they just last a realllllllllly long time. 

DCF made a good point. If you are moving out here to retire, you have many options - because you don't have to live near work. If you need to work, and particularly in the Lower Mainland, you want to choose your living accommodations with that in mind. Traffic is horrendous out here (we hear it's the 2nd worst in NA) and commuting for 1.5 hours each way is not unusual. I couldn't do that, but some choose to. 

If a condo will work for you, there are lots to choose from. None are cheap, most are rediculous. When I moved out here 25 years ago (from AB), I found everything to be at least 10% more expensive. Some things, like car insurance (govt monopoly), where close to double the price. 

All that said, I wouldn't live anywhere else. In the world.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Yeah, things are very expensive here. I second the suggestion someone posted about checking out Squamish. I've lived here 50 years. With the upgraded highway from the Olympics it's a 55 minute drive to downtown Vancouver on a beautiful highway. You only hit traffic for the last few kilometres. If you live in any of the Vancouver suburbs your commute will be about the same time but you're stuck in bumper to bumper traffic crawling along at 30-50 kph. Housing is very expensive. Average house price in Squamish is $570,000. Very hard to find anything under $400,000. I recently sold a two bedroom apartment for $301,000. Rent is also expensive if you can even find anything available. One bedroom apartments go for $900 and up. Condos for $1,500. A house would be at least $2,000 a month. Vacancy rate right now is 0%. All that said you can't live in a nicer place. A two minute walk and I'm looking at wilderness. Every day I see eagles, herons, and seals at the Squamish River. Once in a while I see coyotes, wolves, deer, etc. A bear lived in a tree in my back yard one fall. You have mountain biking, rock climbing, wind surfing, hiking, fishing, hunting, and more within a ten minute drive. There's a world class city an hour away and a world class tourist resort (Whistler) 35 minutes away yet you get a relaxed, rural lifestyle. Do some research, make sure you have at least a couple of months of money put aside and come on out. We have local jams twice a week at one of the bars.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I love that drive................in the summer.

In the winter, you have to deal with the down hill skiers on their way to Whistler. Young, invincible and driving a 4X4 that can't possibly leave the road. Considering the cliffs, there's a recipe for disaster. Rather wait till Whistler's closed, personally.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

My son moved out to Whistler about four years ago. Now he spends the winter season in Whistler and the summer in Squamish.

He loves it, but he's an avid mountain biker/ downhill biker/ snowboarder.

According to him there's plenty of work.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Well the West Coast is certainly temperate, just be prepared for 4 months or so of dark, wet & dreary starting in Oct. If you tend to suffer any seasonal disorders, cabin fever, etc. then you should be aware of this part.
Many people when describing the Coast talk about the endless rain and while that is a factor, I find the lack of sunlight over the fall and winter to be a bigger problem.
We make up for it somewhat with the hot, dry summers. This past year saw summer hit around May and we had drought-like conditions well into September with temperatures into the 30's regularly. The amount of humidity here too is less then the East Coast.

I suppose one could say it's expensive here but I don't have any recent comparisons and it's also relative to the debt you carry & the wage you earn. If you're working as a barista, have a child, dog, dead beat spouse, and insist on partying constantly then yeah, things are going to seem expensive.
The plus to living here is that, well it's BC. We have mountains, lakes, rivers and truly wild country within an hour easily in almost any direction.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah, I don't think I could handle the mainland.
Inland gets winter. I have that here. Don't want it. 

Housing is expensive around Vancouver. And it's Vancouver. Traffic.... Dense population...
If I move out there, I'm not moving in to a suburb. I want some elbow room and a view.

That seems to be more easily achievable on the island and that's where the weather is most temperate.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

dodgechargerfan said:


> That seems to be more easily achievable on the island and that's where the weather is most temperate.


Do you hear comments about people on the island tending to feel "isolated"?
Specifically, meaning the dependency on ferries and a having a rather small airport.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Lola said:


> I know exactly how you feel. My little slice of heaven/hell is beginning to grate on my nerves. My husband and I wish to move away an start fresh! Away from the expansion, the new masses of urban development. We need to be able to breathe again.


I agree Lola, Pickering has gone to hell. That's why I left there after 40 years and moved to Tillsonburg last summer. What a nice town, everything is so convenient and the people will do anything to help you! Neighbours talk to each other and drivers are courteous and let you pull out of your parking space rather than cut in front of you. Prices (especially houses) are lower, services are cheaper and you can get fresh fruits and vegetables right from the growers. There's also a lot music festivals in the area and the Lake Erie beaches are 25 minutes away. It's also nice to sit in your yard and see the stars at night.

It was the best decision I have made in years. I quickly made new friends and we feel at home already!


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

greco said:


> Do you hear comments about people on the island tending to feel "isolated"?
> Specifically, meaning the dependency on ferries and a having a rather small airport.


Not really. But there's a lot family there now.

My brothers moved out there, in part, because both of their daughters have lived there for quite a while.
And my aunt has lived right in Victoria for years. She travels on a whim though. So, she might not be a good yard stick.

I think the key to keep busy and engage with lots of people.
With the bed and breakfast, my brother and his wife meet new people every week if not every day. They also joined the Lions Club. Apparently, the Sooke Lions are the most active chapter in North America so, they keep busy with that.

My oldest brother retired but he's picked up part time hours at Home Depot. That keeps him (and his wife) sane and helps fund his woodworking projects too.


The only complaint that I've heard - and I think I read it here on the forum - is the lack of big concerts because the bands won't make the trek and getting gear shipped there can be expensive.
That said, when we were there at the beginning of September, we had three or four festivals to choose from not to mention the live music you'd see in a bar in town. So, you can get your fill.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

greco said:


> Do you hear comments about people on the island tending to feel "isolated"?
> Specifically, meaning the dependency on ferries and a having a rather small airport.


Also, both previous elections covered the Island in orange with just a hint of green.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I'll put on my flamesuit, but I personally think although BC is as nice as anywhere, it, more specifically, Vancouver is over-rated for what it is.
ya theres no snow, but that doesn't mean its sunny warm, and beautiful all the time.
I think id just rather be a snowbird (or hippie) and just take longer vacations in Jan/feb down south. really, its only Jan- March that sucks in Southern Ont.
I think OP is just in a bit of a personal rut. lack of job satisfaction, some family dysfunction, etc. I totally get the need to shake things up every now and then. although I think the risk/reward balance for moving to BC isn't there for me personally. youd be surprised how much just putting an hour or 2 of distance between yourself and family members can make.
tbh, the east coast is more appealing to me. More bang for the buck, which means I could work less/retire earlier there  and the people are as nice as any you'll find.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Who originally put the border between Canada and USA in a horizontal configuration?
Vertical would have been much more ideal , IMO

I have been talking to my wife about this thread. She has lived in several countries for varying lengths of time (i.e., for studies or work ...Sweden, Germany, Austria, Poland) and travelled through much of Europe. 

We both agreed that, if we had to move, we would like to give Quebec City a try. Neither of us speak French to any real extent...but we are not too old to learn enough to manage. That city impressed both of us more than any other city in Canada that we have visited so far.

End of derail...Apologies to the OP.

I await the OP to make another comment. He certainly has a lot of reading to do...given the popularity of this thread!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Lola said:


> I know exactly how you feel. My little slice of heaven/hell is beginning to grate on my nerves. My husband and I wish to move away an start fresh! Away from the expansion, the new masses of urban development. We need to be able to breathe again.


I'm looking for lead guitar player. Come on down to the south shores of Rice Lake.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

greco said:


> We both agreed that, if we had to move, we would like to give Quebec City a try. Neither of us speak French to any real extent...but we are not too old to learn enough to manage. That city impressed both of us more than any other city in Canada that we have visited so far.


Can I ask why Québec City over Montréal? I'm curious.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

dodgechargerfan said:


> Yeah, I don't think I could handle the mainland.
> Inland gets winter. I have that here. Don't want it.
> 
> Housing is expensive around Vancouver. And it's Vancouver. Traffic.... Dense population...
> ...


You might find something like that in LanceT's neck of the woods as well. Pitt Meadows/MR all the way out to Harrison Lake area has lots of acreage and space as well as city living. Similar climate and no ferries to deal with. They've gotten stupid expensive in the last decade - I think the CEO was trying to covert them from simple transportation to luxury liners.

But yes, we get rain and clouds. Months of it. Which I don't have to shovel.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Which I don't have to shovel.


BINGO!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Every "Cabin Fever Season" (February or March) the wife and I begin to fantasize about moving to Victoria or somewhere on the island....until we realize via MLS that we have to sell our house for a crap can of a property for over double the cost. Good luck in your endeavors. Your need to move on does not sound like a happy one and I hope you find what you seek


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

You know, I'm not fond of snow, but its brighter on sunny days and I can work outside (cant work in the rain)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Well, we do........they just last a realllllllllly long time.
> 
> DCF made a good point. If you are moving out here to retire, you have many options - because you don't have to live near work. If you need to work, and particularly in the Lower Mainland, you want to choose your living accommodations with that in mind. Traffic is horrendous out here (we hear it's the 2nd worst in NA) and commuting for 1.5 hours each way is not unusual. I couldn't do that, but some choose to.
> 
> ...


Took my sister 2 hrs on 99 today, White Rock to Downtown. When I lived back of the 'Boo and worked in Stanely Park leaveing home 10 min late could add more than an hr to the drive. When I move back to B.C. it won't be the Lower Mainland. Island maybe or the Sunshine Coast but probably the Interior. It's cheaper. 
When I moved here I thought things were going to be cheaper...some were but some, like housing and vehicle insurance are not. With no alberta driving and insurance record it would have cost me as much for my bike as it did in B.C. B.C. also has various types of insurance....such as collector....and, will insure anything. Had a bitch of a time insuring the '81 Harley here.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Kerry Brown said:


> Yeah, things are very expensive here. I second the suggestion someone posted about checking out Squamish. I've lived here 50 years. With the upgraded highway from the Olympics it's a 55 minute drive to downtown Vancouver on a beautiful highway. You only hit traffic for the last few kilometres. If you live in any of the Vancouver suburbs your commute will be about the same time but you're stuck in bumper to bumper traffic crawling along at 30-50 kph. Housing is very expensive. Average house price in Squamish is $570,000. Very hard to find anything under $400,000. I recently sold a two bedroom apartment for $301,000. Rent is also expensive if you can even find anything available. One bedroom apartments go for $900 and up. Condos for $1,500. A house would be at least $2,000 a month. Vacancy rate right now is 0%. All that said you can't live in a nicer place. A two minute walk and I'm looking at wilderness. Every day I see eagles, herons, and seals at the Squamish River. Once in a while I see coyotes, wolves, deer, etc. A bear lived in a tree in my back yard one fall. You have mountain biking, rock climbing, wind surfing, hiking, fishing, hunting, and more within a ten minute drive. There's a world class city an hour away and a world class tourist resort (Whistler) 35 minutes away yet you get a relaxed, rural lifestyle. Do some research, make sure you have at least a couple of months of money put aside and come on out. We have local jams twice a week at one of the bars.


So they fixed the Sea to Sky? A few years ago we went to see my brother in Gibsons on the bikes. The ferry traffic was still the same as it had been years back.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> You might find something like that in LanceT's neck of the woods as well. Pitt Meadows/MR all the way out to Harrison Lake area has lots of acreage and space as well as city living. Similar climate and no ferries to deal with. They've gotten stupid expensive in the last decade - I think the CEO was trying to covert them from simple transportation to luxury liners.
> 
> But yes, we get rain and clouds. Months of it. Which I don't have to shovel.


Most times but when it does snow there everything stops.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> Can I ask why Québec City over Montréal? I'm curious.


i wont speak on his behalf, but I know a lot of ppl like the more European, old world charm of quebec city.
montreals nice, but kind of feels like Toronto with better transit.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> So they fixed the Sea to Sky? A few years ago we went to see my brother in Gibsons on the bikes. The ferry traffic was still the same as it had been years back.


It's four lanes most of the way now. It is a legacy of the 2010 Olympics.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Diablo said:


> i wont speak on his behalf, but I know a lot of ppl like the *more European, *old world charm of quebec city.
> Montreals nice, but kind of feels like Toronto with better transit.


That about nails it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Kerry Brown said:


> It's four lanes most of the way now. It is a legacy of the 2010 Olympics.


Was a nice ride, especially around Green River then out of Pemberton to theLilloet. Nice country back of Woodfibre too.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for all the replies, advice, insight, etc. I read through all the replies over a week ago, but will sit down and read through again later tonight. I've been in a bad headspace for quite some time....not sure how I'll get out of it, but I've realized I need some kind of change. Hopefully something can work out soon.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

BC=Bring Cash. Lots of it.
My family moved here to BC in 1979 in search of a stable job to support a family. We got that for sure. We were in the suburbs of the lower rainland. As soon as I was old enough I got out and headed to the Interior of BC. I have travelled BC a ton since I first learned to drive at 16. 

If you want mild winters you’ll need to be near the coast. Vancouver. Victoria. Nanaimo. Campbell River. The entire Fraser Valley. Sunshine Coast. Squamish. Prince Rupert.

I’ve seen a lot of BC. I can’t handle the big city life. Coastal areas are often very expensive, very wet and dark for several months a year. I think the Southern Interior has what I need. A smaller town within a 30-60 min drive, to a larger well established town. Aboutt 100 km north of the Can/USA border as the bird flies would be nice. To to get a little closer to the equator while still in BC. It makes a difference for weather.

Osoyoos. Oliver. Rock Creek. Midway. Keremeos. Grand Forks. Crankbrook. Fernie. 
those are places I’d consider. Smaller towns. Real Estate is much less than Vancouver or the Fraser Valley. It really depends what you want in life. 10 acres in a rural area outside Keremeos sounds pretty darn good to me.

Vancouver was lost on me decades ago. No thanks.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

keithb7 said:


> BC=Bring Cash. Lots of it.
> My family moved here to BC in 1979 in search of a stable job to support a family. We got that for sure. We were in the suburbs of the lower rainland. As soon as I was old enough I got out and headed to the Interior of BC. I have travelled BC a ton since I first learned to drive at 16.
> 
> If you want mild winters you’ll need to be near the coast. Vancouver. Victoria. Nanaimo. Campbell River. The entire Fraser Valley. Sunshine Coast. Squamish. Prince Rupert.
> ...


Yes, much less expensive in the East Kootenays.
I spent a year in Kimberley and spent a bunch of time in Cranbrook area.

Mild winters, a ton of snow in Kimberley, only because it's 6000' in the mountians.
Cranbrook is less than an hour away, but nearly at sea level and they barely get snow.

Tons of golfing in the area and skiing.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

old thread.

Did op end up moving?


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I had a Korean roommate for a year when I was a bit younger. He barely spoke English. He was a lunatic but he was hilarious and fun to share a place with.

After about a year he said he was going back home. I said “where? Korea”? And he said “no.. British Columbia”.

I said, “I thought you were from Korea?? You said you don’t speak English..? When did you move to Canada”?

He said “when I was 5”.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

vadsy said:


> old thread.
> 
> Did op end up moving?


I knew that it was an older thread, but didn't realize that I had already commented.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Wow, this is an oldy. 

I haven't moved, but things have certainly changed drastically for me since I made this thread.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

it was weird seeing this pop up yesterday. identical thread on TGP got going in the morning. I thought it was the same OP for a second


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> I haven't moved, but things have certainly changed drastically for me since I made this thread.


I hope the drastic changes have been (overall) for the better through the years since you started the thread.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

greco said:


> I hope the drastic changes have been (overall) for the better through the years since you started the thread.


A mix of good and not so good. Such is life.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> A mix of good and not so good. Such is life.


Like the guy in your avatar says, life’s been good (and not so good).


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I know there's been a trend lately of old threads getting bumped, but there were a lot more interesting old threads than this one that could have been bumped.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

old thread shmold thread





That said,
I'd move back to the kootenays in a second. Nelson, rossland, south slocan


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Moosehead said:


> old thread shmold thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking back, I should've just stayed out there.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

You too eh... I left out Whistler as that is where I spent my first couple years there... 
Id live there again or pemby or squampton. some of the best years of my life... 

Dont get me wrong I am content with where I am in life now but if the kid wasnt in the picture i'd be on the phone damn quick with the lawyers Ditcher, Quick n Hyde.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Moosehead said:


> You too eh... I left out Whistler as that is where I spent my first couple years there...
> Id live there again or pemby or squampton. some of the best years of my life...
> 
> Dont get me wrong I am content with where I am in life now but if the kid wasnt in the picture i'd be on the phone damn quick with the lawyers Ditcher, Quick n Hyde.


I enjoyed the area I was in, the east Kootenays.

I'm now in my home town, so it's not the end of the world either, but the job and workplace can be a real pita at times.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Do it,... the change will do you good. I lived and worked in B.C. & Alberta during the 70's and it is an area of the country every Canadian should see at least once before they die,... same goes for eastern Canada. For me the real Canada starts north of Toronto then east and west from there.

My next move will be to my log home on a lake in northwestern Ontario. When this current shit show is over I'll be heading to B.C. to visit my cousins in Kamloops and Vernon to recharge and shed the stress.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I don't plan trips for more than 4 or 5 days when I visit my folks back East because I actually get a little down being away from BC. The need to escape Ontario for BC is still there after all these years.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

I've been all over BC and have lived here almost exclusively. never been to a spot I did not like but been to a few I can not afford. I know of no one who has regretted moving here, but it can be a struggle if you choose the islands or the greater Vancouver for housing, I am told food is not cheap here by easterners too. If I left here it would be for Nova scotia for a test out, see if I can take a real winter, I could live there like a king compared to here


----------



## Markysharky (Aug 28, 2019)

I moved from Hamilton on to Victoria Bc around 15 years ago. The weather here on the island is much better than in Vancouver (less rain). But if you want to be in Victoria, the house prices are ridiculous.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Don’t move to Kelowna!! We just moved from Alberta and I wish we’d have stayed put. Modest 2200sqft house cost us 670k, and it was built in ‘76. It has been reno’d but still, expensive as %#^*!! Gas is expensive and everything is taxed through the roof. Weather is excellent though, I didn’t scrape my windows once last winter, I think it only snowed 3 or 4 times and melted the next day. Sunshine tax up the hoop here.


----------



## Jackvulcan9000 (Sep 4, 2021)

I'm a BC resident temporarily in AB. 
The weather is ironically better here this time of year than BC (this year anyways). 
I'm loving the 5% tax. 7% discount at all L&M locations all day everyday.


----------



## Destracted (Aug 20, 2021)

dodgechargerfan said:


> My two oldest brothers moved out to Vancouver Island within the last three years.
> 
> If you look west of Victoria, real estate can be very reasonable. My oldest brother found a house for less than 200k that is enough for them to share it with their daughter and her boyfriend. They are in Colwood and it's a nice area. While they're not on the waterfront, they are a two minute drive to Esquimalt Lagoon - a beautiful place for a walk along the ocean. My other brother is in Sooke and his place overlooks the ocean. They run it as a Bed and Breakfast (#1 in Sooke!). Sooke is a little more 'rugged' but is only a half hour from larger centres of Colwood and Langford. As amazing as it is, it was not a huge investment in terms of real estate (like not even close to 1M, but it sure looks like a million bucks).
> 
> ...


$200k for a house? No way. You cant by a house anywhere near the south Island for under $600k at this point. You cant even get a condo for less than $350k. our house has gained $300k over the last 3 years alone and we live in Sooke.

As far as transfering over to BC MSP I have a friend from Ontario and he did it, at the hospital/clinic in 1 visit.

Good luck


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Lola said:


> I know exactly how you feel. My little slice of heaven/hell is beginning to grate on my nerves. My husband and I wish to move away an start fresh! Away from the expansion, the new masses of urban development. We need to be able to breathe again.


We moved to Brockville from Ottawa. Ottawa is now Toronto #2. So much more peaceful. No traffic, beautiful scenery, lower property taxes and much friendlier people who amazingly know how to drive properly. We considered Alberta and BC but in the end, it was going to be more expensive and too far from friends and family.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

I just did it in May 2021. Feel free to send me some PM questions and I’ll be happy to help where I can!


----------

